# Rs3



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

So today I used half a tank of fuel in around 2 hours just hammering not the new RS3. What a machine! Just incredible





Just plant the throttle and the thing rips your face off, what a piece of engineering. Not the most challenging thing to drive so a rear wheel drive will be more fun on a track day but point to point your not gonna get there quicker than in this. Especially on our crappy roads with unpredictable weather


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

The sound is brilliant and sets it apart from anything else


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one car I would love to get next.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Couldn't be hammering it if a half tank lasted 2 hours. They drink juice much quicker than that. :lol:

I just can't get over the sportback looks. It doesn't look very good and A3/S3s looks better with the right colour and spec. 

Lovely engine in them.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice motor, nice footie team as well


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I saw and then heard one at our local stealer, it sounded great and from 1 mile away !


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds nice, much rather have that than its direct competition, i wish they did a non sportback.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Ditto, can't get around the sportback version, would love a 3 door one!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Think i prefer the Sportback to a 3dr. Can't wait to see the tuners get these things going.

On the road there really is no point to other more powerful cars than these hyper hatches.

The only issue with these Audi's is trying to stop theiving Scum taking them.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Shaun said:


> Sounds nice, much rather have that than its direct competition, i wish they did a non sportback.


Apparently there's a RS3 saloon on the way :argie:
http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/rumor-audi-rs-3-sedan-confirmed-for-usa/


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The engine in the new RS3 still has plenty to 'give' if you can go by anything on the A3 Clubsport concept, which use's the same engine

'Under the hood, we find the 2.5 liter five-cylinder TFSI engine. In the concept, the turbo engine produces a maximum turbo pressure of 1.5 bar and a power of 525 hp and 600 Nm of torque'
Second paragragh
http://www.autogespot.co.uk/audi-presents-a3-clubsport-quattro-concept


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The old RS3/TTRS was an easy 450bhp car so this one should see 475bhp fairly easy.

Epic speed really.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Think i prefer the Sportback to a 3dr. Can't wait to see the tuners get these things going.
> 
> On the road there really is no point to other more powerful cars than these hyper hatches.
> 
> The only issue with these Audi's is trying to stop theiving Scum taking them.


The problem with the hyper hatches is they still don't do the fun bit right. Reading a few reviews, the new RS3 still has bad understeer even though it's on a good platform. It almost seems as if they dial in understeer.

The fun comes from the speed, which is too fast for the roads if you can drive. Too often you are in licence losing territory without much effort.

I've said the same about the Merc, it does a lot of things good, but you could have more fun in something much slower and not risk your licence so much.

The hot hatch market seems to be the market to win in. Later this year the Merc will be facelifted and come in two versions. The more powerful S model will be 400bhp. Then no doubt someone else will be back with something more powerful to steal the crown.

The other issue of 400 bhp hatchbacks is the models further up the model range will all need a power hike too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Apparently there's a RS3 saloon on the way :argie:
> http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/rumor-audi-rs-3-sedan-confirmed-for-usa/


It's just the sport back (contradiction in terms) looks to much like an estate and is too long for my use, the saloon looks good but it kind of confuses me and again is a bit too big for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Apparently there's a RS3 saloon on the way :argie:
> http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/rumor-audi-rs-3-sedan-confirmed-for-usa/


I would like to get hold out for one of those and I would love to get one before the new tax bands kick in on April 2017.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats on the new motor OP 

Owning something like this is a lotto win away for me & I'd love to have something like it. 

The only thing in the back of my mind that puts me off owning a 'Uber hatch' such as the RS3/Golf R etc is the worry that some balaclava wearing thugs will just put my front door through with a sledgehammer to get the keys.
It's the thought of putting so much hard earned money into buying something ultra nice & keeping it clean etc, only for some thieving scum to want it away off you.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Congrats on the new motor OP
> 
> Owning something like this is a lotto win away for me & I'd love to have something like it.
> 
> ...


I now what you mean, it's a bit like all the terrorism and when we go on holiday, why should those scumbags win and deny people the pleasures in life, it should not deter us from what we all work and strive for, otherwise they win.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> The problem with the hyper hatches is they still don't do the fun bit right.
> 
> The fun comes from the speed, which is too fast for the roads if you can drive. Too often you are in licence losing territory without much effort.
> 
> I've said the same about the Merc, it does a lot of things good, but you could have more fun in something much slower and not risk your licence so much.


I completely agree, it's one of the reasons I sold my Cupra and that makes the mini more fun, power isn't everything.


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just to clarify, it's not my car. I have an A4 black edition on order and this is my locals demo. My bro in law ordered one of these in blue and suggested I take one out for the day as its so epic, so I asked my dealer and they said yes
My view is, it's so good it's bad. It so blisteringly quick and planted that to get it an engaging ride you end up hitting 130mph+ on back roads. I would be dead or banned within a month.
Also at £40k entry it's pretty crazy you don't get sat nav or electric seats for that. The dealer said the average people are spending is £48k
They are so popular that orders made now are being scheduled for February delivery

One other thing, it's not visually striking enough for me, that speed needs a look at me styling pack. The saloon planned for US markets looks good if we ever get it. 
Think I would go for a used GTR 
Battle of the power war begins now, the golf R400 looks like a winner next year


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

mcfc1987 said:


> The sound is brilliant and sets it apart from anything else


OMG THAT SOUND...

Someone come clean my keyboard for me....


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I know a guy who ordered a new RS3 16th June 2015. He's just got a provisional build week of 8th February 2016 :doublesho

That'll be a 8 month wait to build and probably another month to delivery !!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Very capable cars (at least the Mk1 are) I've had a little run in with a standard one....and another which was definitely non-standard.

But 40k for a 4 cylinder hatchback?? And realistically >£45k once you add the essentials. I don't think they are, or look special enough to command that kind of money.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bero said:


> But 40k for a 4 cylinder hatchback?? And realistically >£45k once you add the essentials. I don't think they are, or look special enough to command that kind of money.


5 cylinder 2.5 in the new & old RS3's
But I get your point :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a cracking car we had one on trail last week - loved it !


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> 5 cylinder 2.5 in the new & old RS3's
> But I get your point :thumb:


That's true....and they definitely sounds better for it, especially side to side with the A45!


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Bero said:


> But 40k for a 4 cylinder hatchback?? And realistically >£45k once you add the essentials. I don't think they are, or look special enough to command that kind of money.


I spec'd one on the Audi configurator (with some, but not all extra's)which ended up at £50k. I also spec'd an RS6 which came in at £100k with not a lot of extras. For me, that made the RS3 seem decent value for money, and love that 5 cylinder engine.

However, I do agree they could look a bit more special, particularly with the wheels.

Regardless, I can't afford either.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy-P said:


> I spec'd one on the Audi configurator (with some, but not all extra's)which ended up at £50k. I also spec'd an RS6 which came in at £100k with not a lot of extras. For me, that made the RS3 seem decent value for money, and love that 5 cylinder engine.
> 
> However, I do agree they could look a bit more special, particularly with the wheels.
> 
> Regardless, I can't afford either.


I managed to spec one to 45k and that was ( to me anyway) options that are of more value.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I just can't like the sound of it (do any cars these days do anything other than pop and burble?) and there also looms the question of why a big hatchback?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm with pp, I'm not sure they do sound good - give me a flathead on open pipes any day of the week over these. I'm not keen on the hatchback - the Quattro in the link is much much better Looking than the hatch.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> I'm with pp, I'm not sure they do sound good - give me a flathead on open pipes any day of the week over these. I'm not keen on the hatchback - the Quattro in the link is much much better Looking than the hatch.


Pp?!?! Pah.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Pp?!?! Pah.


Payment protection?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Pp?!?! Pah.


Previous poster.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

You don't want to know what occurred to me


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like bags of fun! Audi are having a laugh though with the standard spec.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Andy-P said:


> I spec'd one on the Audi configurator (with some, but not all extra's)which ended up at £50k. I also spec'd an RS6 which came in at £100k with not a lot of extras. For me, that made the RS3 seem decent value for money, and love that 5 cylinder engine.
> 
> However, I do agree they could look a bit more special, particularly with the wheels.
> 
> Regardless, I can't afford either.


I'm not sure what that shows, it's easy to create a crazy price when it's not your money. You used to be able to spec a desktop apple computer to well over £30k....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Pp?!?! Pah.


I thought he meant p**** pants. :lol:

There is some tasty option for the RS3. Carbon Ceramic brakes sound great. All the reviews I've read for cars have included them

At £6000, I can't see many people opting for them.

Think the car might look odd with fatter tyres on the front. Can't think of any cars that run wider at the front, not even FWD cars.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I thought he meant p**** pants. :lol:
> 
> There is some tasty option for the RS3. Carbon Ceramic brakes sound great. All the reviews I've read for cars have included them
> 
> ...


Some of the TT's run mega wide front tyres (even the bog standard TFSi's), they actually look too wide really but I'm sure Audi know what they are doing.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Some of the TT's run mega wide front tyres (even the bog standard TFSi's), they actually look too wide really but I'm sure Audi know what they are doing.


I've never noticed. It's an option with the RS3.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I thought he meant p**** pants. :lol:
> 
> There is some tasty option for the RS3. Carbon Ceramic brakes sound great. All the reviews I've read for cars have included them
> 
> ...


You're older than me kerr 

6000 brakes on a hatch :lol:


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Some of the TT's run mega wide front tyres (even the bog standard TFSi's), they actually look too wide really but I'm sure Audi know what they are doing.


Really?? Which ones would that be?


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I thought he meant p**** pants. :lol:
> 
> There is some tasty option for the RS3. Carbon Ceramic brakes sound great. All the reviews I've read for cars have included them
> 
> At £6000, I can't see many people opting for them.


Ceramic brakes are currently not available for the RS3. Although the marketing "blah" makes reference to them, Audi have not started producing them, and are currently not available. It is anticipated that they will be available at some point, but exactly when is unclear. I expect that it may be later in the year, and tie in with the optional RS bucket seat which is also due to be made available.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Andy-P said:


> Really?? Which ones would that be?


Not wider just mega wide like 255 section or 245, which look too wide to me.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Bero said:


> I'm not sure what that shows, it's easy to create a crazy price when it's not your money. You used to be able to spec a desktop apple computer to well over £30k....


Can't afford that either.......


----------

